
MIT introduces the first cryotron (1957) - chmaynard
http://www.aps.org/publications/apsnews/201202/physicshistory.cfm
======
chmaynard
According to this 2012 article, Dudley Allen Buck also worked with Ken Olsen
(who later founded DEC) at MIT on the development of ferrite core memory in
1952.

